# Jake on Lowendtalk is a thief.



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

So, I get done putting my time in sourcing information on the Root Level over here:

http://vpsboard.com/topic/1740-did-root-level-technology-just-acquire-another-company/

All totally *ORIGINAL *information that I sourced.

Then this "jake" character runs the story over to LowEndTalk and rips it.  Sure he wrote his own copy, but the idiot can't get the facts right because he doesn't know shit about anything.

See: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/13026/envioushost-acquired-by-root-level-technology



> It looks like yet another company is being added to their profile today, according to their nameserver records.


Huh, you fucking thief?   The records weren't updated today.

If you were paying attention more than trying to be a cool reposter on LET, you might do some research or at least stick to what is clear you twat.

*FUCKING IDIOT.*



> Envioushost.com also owns SubVM.com, which I assume was also acquired by Root Level Technology.


Assumes?  Well I assume you stole my info you blood sucking flea.

It doesn't appear SubVM was acquired.  It wasn't even a real brand yet.  But wait, there is more...

The links on it to buy point to Envioushost's site and all VPS offers are gone except 1 2GB of RAM one.  The choice of douchebag lowenders everywhere.  Buy yourself the last one pal.

Worst of all your Colocrossing groupie ass doesn't even realize the landmine you just tripped over.  I'd come over to LET and kick your ass around verbally, but your homoerectuslimpasarus leader over there Jon Biloh won't have any of that.

How about sourcing the shit your steal Jake?!?!?!  A link to vpsBoard maybe?

PS: This is officially at least the second time you've stolen my shit.  Expect to see me over there soon.

PS: I have more for you to steal.  Since you like being a gopher PM me and maybe I can pay you to be my ASSsistant.


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

What a joke Jake is:



> ....
> 
> Envioushost.com also owns SubVM.com, which I assume was also acquired by Root Level Technology.
> 
> Congrats to Envioushost I guess? But honestly, this is the first time I've heard of them.


But I thought you never heard of them?



> Did you try giving Root Level Tech a phone call? 877-512-4678
> in K-Disk.net - Service Paid twice but SUSPENDED yet Comment by jake August 20


Funnier than all this, is you ripped my stuff on Semoweb, bitch. And, of course, SemoWeb was acquired by... Root Level Technology.   A firm you've heard of at least twice in your own writing?



> SemoWeb Acquired by Root Level Technology
> jakejake Member
> July 1 in Providers
> 
> Root Level Technology is at it again, after the recent acquisition in May of the FTNHosting brands (URPad, K-Disk, VMPort), they have again acquirsource: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/11549/semoweb-acquired-by-root-level-technology#latest


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

So, are you:

1. Kevin/Adam

2. Chris of Chicagofollies

3. Alex the prince of Colocrossing

4. Jon Biloh himself

4.5 Linda the daycare operator

5. Another member of the gay boys collective of greater Buffalo, I mean an employee, ahh slave.

6. A wanna be VPS host that gets special discounts to pump up everything Colocrossing?


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

Link:

https://www.google.com/#psj=1&q=jake+lowendtalk


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

Good to see Jon Biloh up at this time and congratulating Root Level:



> jbiloh Administrator
> 
> 8:39AM
> 
> ...


----------



## MannDude (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah, looks like he posted his thread an hour after your original one here. Would have been nice for him to cite his resource. Try to keep the discussion civil though.

Looks like he posts mostly industry news stuff on LET. Post history shows he cross posted your Semoweb thing too.

EDIT: I've gotta crash soon. I'll let Martin keep things in check


----------



## MannDude (Aug 29, 2013)

Lol @ Jon, just had to edit my post.

Sheesh.

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/315457/#Comment_315457

Original bit:
 



> "BTW: This was originally posted at vpsBoard. OP should give credit where it is due. http://vpsboard.com/topic/1740-did-root-level-technology-just-acquire-another-company/"


After Jon's edit:



> "BTW: This was originally posted at *my forum*. OP should give credit where it is due"



That's a new low.

I don't post a LET. I don't self-promote there. I posted the original source to a piece of content that happens to be here and I guess he doesn't want it linked to here. Oh well, another reason to for me to avoid LET for another couple months


----------



## Amitz (Aug 29, 2013)

lolinger... 3D: Defiant Daycare Dorks.


----------



## peterw (Aug 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Lol @ Jon, just had to edit my post.
> 
> That's a new low.
> 
> I don't post a LET. I don't self-promote there. I posted the original source to a piece of content that happens to be here and I guess he doesn't want it linked to here.


But a source can be only valid if it is hosted/owned by CC!

Can't believe they are deleting source links.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 29, 2013)

peterw said:


> But a source can be only valid if it is hosted/owned by CC!
> 
> Can't believe they are deleting source links.


There are a ton of links from here to LowEndTalk. I don't care. They post things there first sometimes, sometimes things get posted here first. Who cares? But Jon even said today on WHT, after admitting to telling a customer to not post on vpsBoard, that he doesn't want vpsBoard links on LET.

Read here:

https://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8819675&postcount=49

https://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8819719&postcount=52

https://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8819793&postcount=54



> Nothing wrong with me suggesting that someone post on our website. Not a crime, friend.


^ In reference to him telling a Colocrossing to not post on vpsBoard, and ".. be active on LET, not elsewhere."

Theres more, just read the thread. Not going to link to every exchange we had in that thread.

Why do people give this guy money?

EDIT: I still lurk LEB, good offers there from time to time. In one offer someone asked about the Hudson Valley Host and Colocrossing connection. There is a thread here linking the two, as a HVH customer was charged by Colocrossing. Relevant to what was asked, and the only available source of said information, I linked to it. Jon removed to that too. Seems like he just doesn't want _me_ to post vpsBoard links =/.

Removed my LET signature to. Wonder if he'll like my new one


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Aug 29, 2013)

Hah, I have a lovely story about LET and Biloh that everyone shall soon get to enjoy.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 29, 2013)

Why not share now?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 29, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Why not share now?


He probably still has some equipment there.

Francisco


----------



## MartinD (Aug 29, 2013)

Francisco said:


> He probably still has some equipment there.
> 
> 
> Francisco


That's both amusing and tragic at the same time :|


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Aug 29, 2013)

Francisco said:


> He probably still has some equipment there.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Oh no, I don't have anything there.  Was supposed to, on the house.  Ha.

You know that lovely theme that LET uses?  Looks a whole lot like www.lowspecvps.com/vanilla doesn't it?

I have a habit of just "doing things" to learn how its done/how it works, etc.  Figured something like that was cake (which it was).  Was speaking with Biloh, going back and forth - seemed surprised at how things were looking initially.  Told him about how I wanted to someday start lowspecvps, but I'm a broke white guy that manages a Subway in rural podunt ass Nebraska, lol.

Dude said he'd give a server to the cause, free of charge, for life.  Yeah, documented in a 90+ email thread (thanks google!).  Told him I'd think it over, because I wasn't sure (the whole CC drama thing, financials etc).  Couple weeks later, emailed him back asking about the box, figured if anything could give it a shot to see how things work.

July 11 - Asked about the offer.

July 13 - Got a reply, offering roughly what they're supplying for the kickstarter (damn near identical, actually)

--go back and forth over some theme stuff, changes being made, things being broken etc--

July 15 - Ask for it to be setup, get a reply that they've had an influx of orders and it can be taken care of "this week"

July 21 - Emailed about an update, get a reply "Sorry, this fell off my radar.  It'll be this week I promise!"

July 24 - Emailed for an update, no reply

July 30 - Emailed for an update

July 31 - Got a reply citing CPU shortages, have a delivery coming in soon and things should be setup

Aug 8 - "Your server is being setup now "

Aug 16 - Emailed for an update

Aug 18 - "It’s ready for you. Just need you to establish an account.  Just order off our site and don’t complete payment, please."

Aug 19 - Asked if anything in particular, or just to setup the account.

Have yet to receive a reply, ten days later.  Never actually expected to have anything setup, nor did I actually plan to put any paying clients on it if it was setup and I did launch a vps host.

Wonder if I can DMCA CC and get them to remove the theme that I was promised "payment" for 

On that note, anybody want to buy a Vanilla theme?  I'll change the colors, $7.

I'll take my complimentary rude email and LET ban now, thanks Obam..Biloh.


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

So, you Mr. Obvious themed Lowendtalk?  Is that what I read there?

As far as their times, yeah, support sucks royally for many customers.  Simple things I know of have people waiting 3+ weeks.

Maybe you should try winning that BECOME A SUMMER HOST Courtesy of Colocrossing contest    Just submit an application with you built the theme


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Aug 29, 2013)

This is correct, I ported the old LET theme to the new version of Vanilla, was offered a server free for life in return, and..well..hahahahahaha.

With the times, issue there is this isn't going through support channels, it's through the babysitter himself.

As for winning the become a sum-winter host competition?  I'll pass.  I didn't enter the first time, nor will I enter the second.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 29, 2013)

Yikes.

ಠ_ಠ

Francisco


----------



## jarland (Aug 29, 2013)

True colors make their way out eventually.


----------



## Damian (Aug 29, 2013)

Get 'em!


----------



## Alto (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr. Obvious said:


> Aug 18 - "It’s ready for you. Just need you to establish an account.  Just order off our site and don’t complete payment, please."
> 
> Aug 19 - Asked if anything in particular, or just to setup the account.



Did you actually do what JB asked and setup and account and order something without paying?


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Aug 29, 2013)

I asked him if I needed to order anything in particular, or just order "something" and received no reply to that email.


----------



## peterw (Aug 29, 2013)

Basically you need to order "something" to be able to create an account.

He would have deleted the ordered service and have added the server.


----------



## Zen (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm sure there are many more stories just like it


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Aug 29, 2013)

peterw said:


> Basically you need to order "something" to be able to create an account.
> 
> He would have deleted the ordered service and have added the server.


Oh I understand that, and I'm sure that's probably what would happen. Just find it funny that he can't even reply to an email after asking for a server for six weeks.


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

So Mr. Obvious (love the name in context of asking questions of you) do you get CC emails since you signed up?  You know the promos and such...


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Aug 29, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So Mr. Obvious (love the name in context of asking questions of you) do you get CC emails since you signed up?  You know the promos and such...





buffalooed said:


> So Mr. Obvious (love the name in context of asking questions of you) do you get CC emails since you signed up?  You know the promos and such...


I've only communicated directly with JB.


----------



## Alto (Aug 29, 2013)

Sign up and order something without paying then. As dubious as Mr Biloh may be, you should at least attempt to follow the instruction before suggesting he's mugged you off.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Aug 29, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Yikes.
> 
> ಠ_ಠ
> 
> Francisco


This.

Maybe there is a list of IP addresses / usernames that sat on your post when the post on LET was made. I'm sure everything here is logged.


----------



## Jeffrey (Aug 29, 2013)

This is the Internet, where we are freely open to copy and paste.  This happens ALL the time, even off of the Internet.  Look at news stations for example.


----------



## Jeffrey (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr. Obvious said:


> This is correct, I ported the old LET theme to the new version of Vanilla, was offered a server free for life in return, and..well..hahahahahaha.
> 
> With the times, issue there is this isn't going through support channels, it's through the babysitter himself.
> 
> As for winning the become a sum-winter host competition?  I'll pass.  I didn't enter the first time, nor will I enter the second.


This deserves a thread on LET!


----------

